# Top slotted band attachment?



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

I got this cute lil sling off Amazon a while ago because it looks pretty. But I am unsure about how they banded it.And since I have seen a couple for sale without bands recently, I suspect that others might have had the same question.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's called top slots. I don't like them for beginners but there are Lots of videos on how to do it. Can Opener did an excellent one. 
I've always thought those frames were beautiful.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Getting the bandset attached is a little tricky until you get the hang of it.

But once you clear that hurdle, it is a tool-less method and works well.

But I do like to keep an eye on the attachment when you are using it. It's about as reliable as any system, but none of them are fool-proof!


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> It's called top slots. I don't like them for beginners but there are Lots of videos on how to do it. Can Opener did an excellent one.
> I've always thought those frames were beautiful.


Thanks Joe. Funny thing about this rig is that it has a small piece of tube locking in the bands. I think it is 3/16. And I'm curious how they pulled that off without damaging the flats?


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

I have seen Can Opener's video. But the tube has me baffled


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Getting the bandset attached is a little tricky until you get the hang of it.
> But once you clear that hurdle, it is a tool-less method and works well.
> But I do like to keep an eye on the attachment when you are using it. It's about as reliable as any system, but none of them are fool-proof!


Haha
Thanks KawKan. I can kind of do the roll and stretch method. With practice it will be fine. So figuring out how this was done is just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Void said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the bandset attached is a little tricky until you get the hang of it.
> ...


I have used 1632 tubes for this.

Fold the flat band over the section of tube, hold and stretch both the flat band and the tube, insert in the slot and carefully release.


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> > KawKan said:
> ...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the first video by the originator of the system .


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks Treefork, I had no idea that Mr Hays came up with that.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I think the tube makes it a little easier to get the band length even on both forks, and lets you use bands that are a little shorter, but it also makes the pieces of tube just one more thing you need.


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Bob E said:


> I think the tube makes it a little easier to get the band length even on both forks, and lets you use bands that are a little shorter, but it also makes the pieces of tube just one more thing you need.


 Thanks, Looks like the roll and stretch method is simpler. Probably why I hadn't seen it done with tubes before


----------

